# M&P Shield vs. Glock 43



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just looking for opinions. I am not a fan of full size glocks don't like how they feel in the hand. Had a shield that I regret selling but now I'm leaning towards the 43. Liked how it fit almost as much as my shield. Seems like the 43 is a little lighter and smaller for ccw which I like. How are the 43's to shoot? Pros and Cons? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

I went from Glock 27s to Shields and haven't regretted it.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have held both of them and well I like both and currently carry a shield because of the price difference... But to me it is 6 in one hand half dozen in the other. Both are great manufacturers, both have been tried and true. Really it is which one feels the best to you. Compare them side by side, dry fire them, close your eyes and "point" both of them and see which one points more natural for you. These are self defense pistols both will serve the purpose just as good as the other.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Brandon hit the nail on the head. My .02 cents, I own a Shield 9mm, love it. Got it paired with a Desantos holster. Seemless in whatever I wear. Forget I'm even wearing half the time. Going buy another one in 40 and give the nine to the wife. It's a solid litte shooter. Good luck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The 43 is a tac driver... I could probably kill more deer with it in a week than SICF will kill all season...


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Check out the gun sale section*

Someone had a used 40 shield for 275? A few days back. Going to the range today with my new 9mm shield.

Bob


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

New one not much more at Scotts Outdoors....


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Dang good pricing*

I didn't see the .40 shield there. I bought mine at Elgin for a bit more, but the .40 was less. Also picked up the SDVE9mm as well. I figured with shipping and FFL fees and hassle, I ended up buying it at Elgin. Of course, a new FFL guy shows up in GB with reasonable fees

Thanks for sharing the Scott's flyer. Adding it to my list with Buds and Quantico.

Bob

PS: Missed ya at Lanes


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have both and like both a lot but prefer the Glock over the Smith. They are both great guns just go with the one that feels better to you.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I liked them both and held them both ended up with m&p shield 9mm. I carry it with the 8 + 1 over the 6 +1 in the Glock and the price difference didn't hurt either.
I have the desantis intruder holster and really like it.

I also like that you can buy the shield with or without the safety.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Between those 2, shield. I am partial to m&p's though and have a few in double stacks. I have a shield 9 and 40 also. Apex kits, talon grips, lots of mags, ct green laserguards, etc and still reasonably priced even with addons.

However, between a shield 9 and other subcompact 9mm options; I would take sig p938 sas all day long. It is my newest addition and man i wish sig had a p938 in .40s&w. P938 sas was $593 before transfer fee, while the shield was about that with addons. So not really apples to apples. 

Not a glock fan. Have owned a few, tried to like them and just couldn't.


----------

